

Rails 3.1.0 to be released on 22nd August - ayanb
http://groups.google.com/group/rubyonrails-talk/browse_thread/thread/ae3139e531b970a2

======
klochner
Think I'll wait until this non-blocking issue is cleared up:

    
    
       I created two barebones Rails projects. One with Rails
       3.0.7 and the other with 3.1.0.beta1. Both are using
       Ruby 1.9.2p180 and SQLite for the db. Running this very 
       basic script with Rails runner, Rails 3.1 takes twice as 
       long to load in 3.1 versus 3.0.
    
       . . . on our larger apps, we are seeing 20+ second boot times. 
    

<https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/734>

~~~
epochwolf
It's a ruby issue. See: <http://rhnh.net/2011/05/28/speeding-up-rails-startup-
time>

My rails 3.1 starts in under ten seconds on ruby 1.9.2 with the patch.

~~~
param
The ruby issue should improve performance of rails 3.0 as well. Given that the
parent was comparing two rails versions on the same ruby version, I do think
there has been a degradation in rails itself.

~~~
epochwolf
I would expect that, rails 3.1 includes more library code then rails 3.1. Now
whether or not that's the entire reason, I don't know. Remember the ruby
problem is a exponential algorithm, you wouldn't need to include that much
more code to cause massive performance.

~~~
maercsrats
There is a talk by Aaron Patterson from RailsConf talking about why rails 3.1
is slower than rails 3 and rails 2.3. Basically the rack pipeline is getting
deeper. Because rack is so simplistic every request requires you going through
that pipeline and back again.

His solution is to break up the pipeline into 3 separate types: generators,
filters (for response data), and lifecycle hooks. Doing this brought the speed
back up to rails 2.3 speeds and a bit faster in some instances. But those were
early numbers.

You can see his talk here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWOAHIpmLAI>

The interesting stuff happens around the 20 min. mark.

Overall, there are a lot of people who want to make ruby better and faster.
Rubinius, Jruby and MacRuby are all examples. There are also people who want
to make Rails faster. They are examining the slower parts (active record,
rack, etc) and working to make it better.

~~~
joevandyk
I don't think that's related. Aaron's talking about request handling speed;
the people above you are talking about boot speeds.

------
jph
Congratulations to the Rails team! My team is building in Rails 3.1 and our
tests are showing good results. The new asset pipeline is _great_ and HTTP
streaming makes for a much smoother user experience.

